# Towing



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

There are all kinds of different ropes and cords you can use to secure your load when towing. Which cord/rope depends on what you're tying down and your current need. 
Whether it's cable ties, bull ring, hook & tie, or heavy duty bungee cords its all up to you as long as it's all secure!


----------

